# Late Bite



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

The past three days I have had late evening trips. It has been SLOW until about an hour and a half before dark and then they start snapping. It is frustrating when you see them but they just won't eat!! Pics are from yesterday evening with a couple of guys. Ran out of light before we could get our limit.


----------

